# Tandemkross Ruger MKIII 22/45 mods



## Rugermaniac (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey HGF! First post but as you can tell, I'm a big Ruger fan, mainly rimfire. Didn't see any threads about this, but I just want to say that this company (guy?) that sponsors this forum has some great products that arrived at my door the other day. I just love their magazine disconnect bushing and PLUS1 magazine bumpers (Ruger Mark III 22/45 Plus1 Magazine Bumpers). Makes the pistol so much better at the range. Highly recommended parts.


----------

